# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Algenallergie am Steinhuder Meer?!

## dksurfer

Hallo Surfergemeinde!

Seit den letzten Surftagen auf dem Steinhuder Meer bin ich mir leider sicher:
Ich scheine eine allergische Reaktion auf das Wasser zu haben.
Das heit: Schnupfen, Augenjucken usw.
Leider so stark, dass ich nachts fast nur noch am Naseputzen bin, bis sich dann alles festsetzt und ich durch die Nase nicht mehr atmen kann...
Habe mich schon umgehrt:
Das betrifft nicht nur mich, sondern auch eine ganze Menge anderer Surfer hier am Steinhuder Meer.

Nun meine Frage:

Wer kennt ein geeignetes Gegenmittel.
Oder: Wer hat etwas gefunden, was die Symptome lindert?
Ich meine, wre schade mit den NewSchoolTricks aufhren zu mssen, weil man nicht mehr reinfallen darf! :-(

Vielen Dank fr eure Antworten!

Aloha!

----------


## Cpt.Sternhagel

Fahr zum Dmmer. Das hrtet ab ;-)

Also im Ernst. Bei uns am Dmmer wird immer die super Wasserqualitt vom Stein gelobt.
Vielleicht liegt's auch am Ozon in der Luft???

----------


## Beavis25

Na ja, wenn du wirklich darauf allergisch bist, hilft es, vorher eine Allergietablette einzuwerfen. Cetirizin oder Loratadin gehren zu der Gruppe, die eigentlich so gut wie keine Mdigkeit als Nebenwirkung haben. Einfach eine davon einnehmen, so ca. 2h bevor du aufs Wasser gehst, mglichst nicht in Verbindung mit einer eiweireichen Mahlzeit. Probiers doch mal aus und schau, wie du zurechtkommst.
Gre
Tom

----------


## groovejazz

Habe auch immer Probleme an unserem See in Karlsruhe. Der ist eigentlich sehr sauber und sehr tief. Das Kieswerk arbeitet dort aber noch und ich denke, da das irgenwelche Algen oder Schwebstoffe hochgewirbelt werden. Ich habe jedesmal wenn ich viel probiert habe und viel drin lag eine Art richtige Erkltung, die aber nur eine Nacht und einen tag dauert. Habe mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, es nervt aber trotzdem. Helfen tut ein Schnupfenspray, das die Schleimhute abschwellen lt sehr gut. Wrd mich echt interessieren, ob es noch anderen so geht. Bei uns gibts noch ein paar Jungs, die ein bissl gereitzte Schleimhute haben aber so stark wie ich hats meines Wissens keiner.

----------


## MoveToChile

Moin!
Wow das berrascht mich jetzt echt..ich dachte immer ich bin ein Sonderfall aber nun scheint es Leidensgenossen zu geben.
Bei mir ist das genau das gleiche. Sobald ich in einem See surfen gehe habe ich diese 1-Tages-Erkltung, die meistens am Abend losgeht und mich die ganze Nacht beschftigt und dann am nchsten tag langsam abklingt.

Ich beobachte das bei mir schon lnger und es liegt definitv am Wasser von stehenden Seen. Es passiert z.B. am Steinhuder Meer, Meldorfer Speicher Koog, Vandet So in Klitte und auch nach dem Baden im Stadtparksee in HH. Sprich es muss am stehenden Gewsser mit geringem Salzgehalt liegen. 
Wenn ich im Meer (Nord, Ostsee, Mittelmer oder Atlantik) surfe ist alles bene. Ich tippe also auch auf irgendwelche Bakterien.

Gibts irgendeinene Biologen hier im Forum, der das genauer umreien knnte?

Danke auf jeden Fall fr den Tipp mit den Anti-Allergika...werde ich definitiv mal ausprobieren.

Gibt es weitere Tipps?
Besten Dank, Jan

P.S. Die Symptome sind allergisch: laufende Nase bis zum Abwinken, Augenjucken und leichte Halsschmerzen

----------


## Gmg

> Wer kennt ein geeignetes Gegenmittel.
> Oder: Wer hat etwas gefunden, was die Symptome lindert?



Ich! Ich habe sehr hnliche Beschwerden und nehme auf Empfehlung meines Hausartztes hin Cetirizin dagegen. 
Es muss fast eine Allergie gegen bestimmte Algen sein. Wenn es mehrere Tage hei ist, bekomme ich die Beschwerden sogar beim Baden in Flssen, sonst nur in Seen. Bevor ich ins Wasser gehe, nehme ich 1/2 Tablette. Das reicht. Wenn ich vorher nicht daran denke, nehme ich sie danach. Das hilft auch, aber vorher nehmen ist wahrscheinlich besser.

Ich bin brigens kein Surfer, sondern gehe nur gerne baden und schwimmen. Auf euch bin ich gestoen, als ich im Netz nach mehr Informationen ber diese Allergie gesucht habe. Aber ihr wisst leider auch nicht viel.
 Mich wrde interessieren, ist es bei euch auch so, dass der Schnupfen erst mehrere Stunden nach dem Surfen/ Baden eintritt?

----------


## MoveToChile

Hi Gmg!
Hi...vielen Dank fr den Tipp! Ich werde mit meinem Hausarzt das Cetirizin mal durchsprechen.
Bei mir setzt der Schnupfen immer ca 4 Stunden nach dem Surfen ein..typischerweise also abends nach einem Surftag.
Beste Gre Jan

----------


## dksurfer

Hallo,
vielen Dank,
Ceterizin wirkt schonmal ganz gut....
Aber die "Hochphase" kommt ja erst noch!
Euch allen noch eine schne (windige) Saison!
MFG,
Dennis

----------

